# progynova



## LIS F (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi, I have recently undergone a frozen cycle of IVF and am currently on 6 x 2mg progynova as the lining wasn't thick enough when taking 3 x 2mg, i am now showing as pregnant (only day 3 so anything can happen) but have been told i need to remain on 6 x 2mg until 12wks of pregnancy - i am concerned with the risks of cancer as the dose is double the norm. Please could you give a little guidance whether i should be concerned.


kind regards
lisa


----------

